# Anyone showing a senior horse?



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

Just curious, who all out there is currently showing or competing with a senior or older horse? If so, what events do you do?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Two of our horses are 18 and still going strong. We compete in endurance.


----------



## OldEnduranceRider (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm getting back into riding, I'll be doing LD's, Limited Distance rides - 25 milers, on a 21 year old, till I'm sure he can do 50's. In the past, when I did more Endurance Rides, 50+ milers, I rode with several people who were on 25+ year old horses, with 80+ year old riders on their backs.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Not me, but I have two friends/co-competitors who are showing senior mares in Reined Cowhorse. Not sure their exact ages (I forget :confused_color, but they are around the 20 yo mark (may be 19, may be 21). Both are seasoned money earner competitors who were shown open (upper levels) in their younger years and are now doing boxing (lower level) with Non-Pros. Both are sound and have never had soundness issues related to showing. Both are AWESOME horses :thumbsup: and love what they do.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

From what I've been told my boy is 18 (going on 19 soon since they told me that in june last year!). I still jump him weekly and do the occasional competition (only the schooling shows at my barn, i dont haul him or anything). But we only jump 80-90 cm. I think his previous owner jumped him at 90cm-1 meter last year and she competed pretty much weekly and hauled to competitions. He did great too! Beat all the youngsters lol.


----------



## PaisleysMom (Feb 22, 2017)

My horse and I competed in our first USEA event when he was 18 and he did GREAT - flew through XC like a pro. I decided to retire him from jumping the next summer since the events were more of a bucket list thing for us and I have no lofty showing aspirations. I would absolutely still show him in some dressage classes if I have the money. I keep him on a senior joint supplement - you would think he was 3 by how he moves.


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a 24 yr old mare that I show in "Bobble Headed Llama Dressage"


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I showed Pistol into his twenty's. I was only doing the 2 foot, 2'6 courses by then but he was cleaning up in the classes. I finally retired him because he was having equilibrium issues in the trailer. He wasn't feeling balanced while being hauled.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I showed my gelding in his late teens/early twenties in Hunter/Jumper events. 
He's fully retired now, unfortunately.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

lightning said:


> I have a 24 yr old mare that I show in "Bobble Headed Llama Dressage"


 _

:think:......
So I need to ask...
What is "Bobble Headed Llama Dressage?" :|
:runninghorse2:..............
_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Both horses I show are 18 years old. One of them I showed, when he was 3, will keep at it until he can't anymore, the other one too.


----------

